# BERLIN KLASSIK is back in action for 2013 (mark your calendar for our two day event)



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

*BERLIN KLASSIK is back in action for 2013 (mark your calendar for our two day event)*

www.berlinklassik.ca





















*OUR 2013 TWO DAY EVENT GUIDE*

Saturday September 7th 2013 
(German Swap Meet)
FREE GENERAL ADMISION & PARKING ON THE SATURDAY
SWAP MEET BOOTH PRICING - $25/$35/$45
*NOTE (ONLY USED PARTS MAY BE SOLD FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS YOU ARE AN OFFICIAL SPONSOR)

VENUE TIMES (Setup 9am-10am) (Gates Open @10am & Close @4pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BERLIN KLASSIK Camping Discounts for the weekend!
For more information, please contact Bingemans Camping Resort
(mention BERLIN KLASSIK Discounts)
Tel: (519) 744-1002 / Toll Free: 1-800-565-4631

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday September 8th 2013
(Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, BMW, Mercedes Car Show)

Online Pre Vehicle Registration – $25.00
Day of Vehicle Registration – $30.00
Exhibition – $15.00 (non judged event area within the show grounds)
Dyno – $65.00
Burnout – $20.00
Top Dog – $10.00 (if you think you have what it takes to be the BEST of show)
General Admission (Walk-In) – $5.00
Children Under 12 – FREE
FREE Spectator Parking

VENUE TIMES (Sponsors Setup– 7am – 9am) 
(Gates Open for Vehicle Entries – 9am – 12pm)
(Show Times – 10am – 5pm)



*OUR NEW 2013 EVENT MAP*


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)




----------

